# help needed buying 2.1 speakers



## slugger (Jun 18, 2007)

i want to buy a pair of 2.1 speakers
i am basically going to use it for listening to music.
i've allocated a budget of Rs. 1800.
please help buy a suitable set of speakers.


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 18, 2007)

increase ur budget a little. get a altec lansing ATP3 for ~2600. best VFM.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Yep thats right Altec Lansing ATp3 the bets speaker plz do not but highly PMPO{Peak Music Power Output} rated speakers .. They do not produce good sound ..  Get ATp3 might you get 1 in 2.2 k


----------



## abinesh (Jun 18, 2007)

altec lansing is the best for music... try going for ir. but in case u don want to increase your budget creative does a good job as well!!


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2007)

abinesh said:
			
		

> altec lansing is the best for music... try going for ir. but in case u don want to increase your budget creative does a good job as well!!


can uo tell me which model from creative i will get in 1800


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Lolz no 1  Btw its not comapny which performes better its products not all Altec,Creative,Logitech speaker are class.. There are only few which make them apart from other brands .. Buy what I said the more you look the more you get confused ATP3 ftw


----------



## ashnik (Jun 18, 2007)

creative inspire 2.1


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ Naa 2.1 budget ruled by ATP3 ask any1 audiophile high end 2.1 ruled by MX5021 these 2 are ruling 2.1 category  No other way to go for


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 19, 2007)

Best 2.1 would be Altec MX5021, just can't beat it but for budget you can definetly buy ATP3.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 19, 2007)

Of corz outta d budget ther's Creative Megaworks ThX 250... 2.1 with huge downfirin sub.. Priced steep @ 13k...


----------



## boosters (Jun 19, 2007)

Creative or Intex is best and it is fit to your budget. You can buy from me.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 19, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> i want to buy a pair of 2.1 speakers
> i am basically going to use it for listening to music.
> i've allocated a budget of Rs. 1800.
> please help buy a suitable set of speakers.



Just go for Creative inspire 2.1 ...... its the best that u can get at that budget.

im a proud owner of Creative Inspire 4.1 ...awesome Bass and Speaker quality .... its really good for budget ppl.


----------



## kameyameya (Jun 19, 2007)

Can some let me know the price of MS5021 in mumbai


----------



## boosters (Jun 19, 2007)

kameyameya said:
			
		

> Can some let me know the price of MS5021 in mumbai



what was this ?


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 19, 2007)

kameyameya said:
			
		

> Can some let me know the price of MS5021 in mumbai


u can check it here
www.theitwares.com


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 19, 2007)

MX5021 would be around 6-7k.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 19, 2007)

i would go with RHOMBUS 2.1 speaker


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 19, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> Creative or Intex is best and it is fit to your budget. You can buy from me.


 INTEX   , man Intel is total crap , never go for it .

i would also suggest Altec Lansing ATP3 , best bang for the buck


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2007)

hey guys,
after going through the strong cases put up for altec lansing atp3, i've decided to buy it. my dealer is offering to sell it for 2700
plz tell me if it is good deal [others were offering it for 2800]


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> after going through the strong cases put up for altec lansing atp3, i've decided to buy it. my dealer is offering to sell it for 2700
> plz tell me if it is good deal [others were offering it for 2800]


Get it donw asap .. btw try to bargain.. Him if not doing then try consulting Rashi Perpheral .. They are main Altec Distributor. To know your Nearest Rashi dealer [url="*www.rptechindia.com/Rashib2c/htmls/network.asp]click here [/url]


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2007)

@shashwant
i had first contacted Rashi. they said 2650 +4% service tax which turn out to be 2756. this guy [my dealer] is going to give me a reciept for the speakers.
i'll try to bargain.
going by wat u said, even if there is no further price reduction, i'm being offered a decent deal, wat say?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Make sure you get al the bill warranty and all .. If u getting it at low get it now ! Do not wait  Go Ordeer it  Else he run out of stokc 

Btw Al l my name is Shashwat no "n" in it


----------



## mayhemabhi (Aug 18, 2007)

for ur budget Creative SBS 370 is da bst............


----------



## slugger (Aug 18, 2007)

*OOPS!!!!*

forgot 2 tell u all dat i am now a proud owner of an Altec Lansing ATP3
been 2 months now 

got it 4 2650 mrp +50 ka mousepad *FREE!!!*

dont look forward 2 recieve ne more suggestions


----------

